# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Alpha 98mc-hộp số tỉ số truyền 1/50 muốn đổi alpha 98ac kg hộp số đê

## legiao

Mình có con moto alpha asm98mc-n50 định tháo bỏ hộp số mà thấy phí quá nên lên xem bác nào có asm98ac thì đổi dùm,đả cho chạy với driver asd16ac  ok,dây dài 5m

----------


## legiao

Thôi xong òi .kg ai đổi phá banh hộp số luôn òi

----------

